# Happy Birthday O'GodHowGreatThouArt



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 14, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-O'GodHowGreatThouArt (born 1989, Age: 24)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy birthday, Bryan!


----------



## baron (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 14, 2013)

A PB young pup! Happy B-day!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank ye.

I'm just glad it's not on Friday. If anyone in my Elementary Linear Algebra class found out, I'd never hear the end of the linear combination jokes. 

But on a more serious note, this is a period where I consider the grace of God upon my life and often find myself debating whether it's more humbling that God allowed me to come into this world knowing what I would do against his holy name or that he allows me to continue working within my life on this planet knowing all of my weaknesses and struggles.

Yet in it all, he loved me from eternity and had his son die for the forgiveness of my sins without any cause or merit on my part. The fact that I live is because he lives and had mercy a thousandfold to allow a fallen vessel to count itself worthy to both serve and suffer in his name. Forget coming into the world or being permitted to live in it, but to be given the honor above honors to suffer in this life for his glory? Short of salvation itself, what better gift is there?


----------



## Berean (Nov 14, 2013)

*Happy Birthday, Bryan! *


----------

